
Elon ordered Tesla engineers to stop doing a critical brake test on Model 3s - andromeduck
https://www.businessinsider.de/tesla-elon-musk-orders-engineers-to-stop-brake-and-roll-testing-2018-6
======
AngryData
There is nothing at all to substantiate these claims. It is literally just
rumors from unknown 'sources' that can make up whatever bullshit they want.
Notice how everything is written with a qualifier so they don't get fucked
over when it turns out to be some shit made up on 4chan.

~~~
purephase
Agreed. If there's anything in any written form to substantiate this and
something happens with a Tesla on-the-road that can be, in anyway, tied to
this decision, it would be disastrous.

Just screams FUD to me.

~~~
rightbyte
Well, Tesla rolled out brake updates over a couple of days after a consumer
paper found strange brake behavoiur.

[https://www.consumerreports.org/car-safety/tesla-
model-3-get...](https://www.consumerreports.org/car-safety/tesla-model-3-gets-
cr-recommendation-after-braking-update/)

There is no chance they could have tested that thoroughly. And the brakes are
maybe the cars most important function besides power steering in a programming
safety perspective.

------
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17450603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17450603)

------
exabrial
Flagged. This is the second time this "article" has been posted. What a crappy
piece of "journalism".

